# Compound Found In Grapes Regulates Hormones that Controls Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Compound Found In Grapes Regulates Hormones that Controls Fat: New Study A compound found in grapes and red wine is thought to promote health and prolong life, and new research suggests partly how this might occur. Scientists have found that the compound regulates levels of a hormone that controls fat cell function. Resveratrol, a compound [...]

*Read More...*


----------

